# still mourning



## rolltidemom86

Remember when the swine flu went epidemic, i was pregnant with my first son in that time, July 26, 2009 four days after my birthday went over to my sisters house to let my daugthers go swimming in her pool, my nephew was sick as a dog and we chatted about summer,and my kids, he said well if you have a little boy will you name him after me and i said i would. 

August 6, 2009- My nephew died of swine flu...he was 21...not a day goes by that i don't miss him, we were all close in age his older brother was 23 at the time and i was 22, they were more like brothers to me.My sister cutoff contact with me when he died, i've seen her once in the last year. Which is fine i still don't forgive her actions while he was sick, one day i will.

January 1, 2010- A really good friend had an accident while cleaning a pistol his family was shooting, his mom and cousins were next to him when the accident occurred, he thought it was on safety and shot himself thru the heart.He was 22...and just returned from a 15 month tour in Iraq..

August 7, 2010- One day after the one year anniversary of my nephews death.....My best friend since i was 16 killed himself, he was a firefighter, had just passed his emt certification and had everything going for him, but him and his girlfriend had just broke up and it was really hard on him, reasons are still unclear why he did what he did. I miss him alot


all 3 losses happened within 6 months of each other... but im slowly recovering, i try to stay positive, remember them thru memories just gets hard sometimes.


----------



## sadandsullen

I am so sorry to hear of all your loss. I know that doesnt take the place of a good old fashioned hug, but I am sending hugs to you too! I too, well our family has endured a year full of horrible occurances! I truly feel your pain! I am glad to hear that you are staying positive and hope all of the darkness clears for you quickly and is replaced with loving sunshine and fun memories of your loved ones. I will add you to my prayers. xxoo


----------



## 827Aug

My condolences to you and your family. Death is always so hard; but I know when death comes to those so young, it is even harder. May God comfort you.


----------



## CoffeeTime

Rolltidemom,

My heart goes out to you. You've had so much happen in so little time, I am sure it may be daunting to try to process everything. Sending you warm, safe hugs.


----------



## Hello Grief

Dear Rolltidemom86,
I am so sorry for all three of your losses and can't imagine what you have been going through. I am glad that you have been finding support through this site and would like to offer you a couple articles that maybe you can relate to. On the website Hello Grief one of the authors wrote an article titled, "Time Marches On," which address the issue of how to deal with your grief as time passes on. I encourage you to check out the other articles on the site as well!


----------



## cisco7931

I remember a Facebook post of a friend who lost their almost one year old daughter:

God called you home, for you were _ too beautiful for earth_... He brought you home to watch over the people you love, to be more capable of protecting them...


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why didn't god just make another angel?


----------

